# Reptile shops in Surrey?



## Comador (Jan 8, 2009)

Any of you know any good reptile shops in Surrey? Preferably round the Weybridge area-ish. Used to go to Biosystems but i think thats shut down now. Any suggestions? 
x


----------



## Berber King (Dec 29, 2007)

Id recommend travelling to Surrey Water Gardens at Clandon Park,and Waterlife on the A4 near Heathrow.


----------



## trauts2002 (Nov 28, 2008)

Id agree with above, clandon park used to be an excellent reptile place but ive not been there for years, i was gonna take a run out next week see if it was still there lol.


----------



## exoticsandtropics (Mar 11, 2007)

not that area but bdshot lea garden centre is pretty good


----------



## tribolonotus001 (Mar 16, 2007)

Comador said:


> Any of you know any good reptile shops in Surrey? Preferably round the Weybridge area-ish. Used to go to Biosystems but i think thats shut down now. Any suggestions?
> x


one member of staff from bios is at CPR


----------



## witchyroo (Jan 27, 2010)

Clandon Park reps is fab! I buy my stuff there. Graham is brill. There's also Funky Fish and Reps at Bourne Valley Garden Centre in Woodham - bit pricey but good range usually.


----------



## weemanelite (Jul 28, 2010)

There is a new shop in Surbiton, bit of a drive but well worth it. Surrey Aquatics and Reptile at St Mark's hill near the station. Highly recommend them.


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

Surrey Pet Supplies by Hersham Station is the best place locally for any hardware and live/frozen food, they don't sell livestock though.

The Exotic Plant and Pet Centre at Longford, just by the airport, usually has a pretty good range of livestock, and TC Reptiles by Ashford Station is also excellent.


----------

